# Monitor keeps shutting down!



## Blueboy8 (Jul 28, 2008)

Motherboard is a P35-DS3R (2.1)
CPU Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.40 GHz
4.00 GB Memory
Windows Vista Ultimate Service Pack 1
32-bit Operating System
For some unknown reason my monitor keeps shutting down, my pc appears to still be running normally. I have updated all the drivers but the problem persists,it can take upto 10 attempts to before it becomes stable. On other occasions it works fine 1st time. I really need some sound advise on this one!


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

With the PC power off, monitor power on.. if you remove and reinsert the monitor connection in the PC does the monitors LED change colors?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what
video card
power supply
brand
wattage


----------



## Blueboy8 (Jul 28, 2008)

OMGmissinglink said:


> With the PC power off, monitor power on.. if you remove and reinsert the monitor connection in the PC does the monitors LED change colors?


No!


----------



## Blueboy8 (Jul 28, 2008)

dai said:


> what
> video card
> power supply
> brand
> wattage


Geforce 8800GTX
Thermaltake 750 Watt


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Blueboy8 said:


> No!


Either your graphic card isn't seated in the slot or your monitor is bad.


----------



## Blueboy8 (Jul 28, 2008)

OMGmissinglink said:


> Either your graphic card isn't seated in the slot or your monitor is bad.


Many Thx for your help,would appreciate any other suggestion's.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Suggest you reseat the graphic card, if that don't resolve the issue try your monitor on another PC determining that the monitor works or not.


----------



## Blueboy8 (Jul 28, 2008)

Right guys further update!
Monitor works fine on my other pc no problems whats so ever! After reseating graphics card started up monitor switched off or (hibernation) reset and it has stayed on this time. But this has happened in the past,next start up it might take me 10 attempts to get it stable. As I have said previously any idea's keep them coming please! Thx to all who have given me input.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Try another monitor on that pc. if the monitor does the same as the monitor that was on the PC ... then your GPU card is overheating or going out.


----------

